# [Nissan Altima 2005] Stereo Harness help



## simon66 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello forums,

I have a Nissan Altima 2.5S and about 2 months ago some duchebag decided to break into my car and steal my sound equipment (Over 2k in value). I had changed my dash stereo to another one (Which they also took) but the thiefs ripped it off damaging the stereo harness connector. I can't seem to find any manuals online but I was able to find this. I'm just not sure if the wires are correct:

Car Stereo CD Player Wiring Harness Adapter Cable Aftermarket Radio Install Plug | eBay

I now have a kid and a wife and I can't be spending another 2k as I did before... Some guy wants $200 to re-wire my stock stereo (The one that came on my Nissan Altima 2005) but I fell like thats a rip-off.

Any help would be appreciated 
I'll look more online and keep you guys posted incase someone has this same issue in the future.

Thanks!


----------

